
Titus, the Netflix container management platform, is now open source - cmcginty
https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/titus-the-netflix-container-management-platform-is-now-open-source-f868c9fb5436
======
jazoom
>Titus is designed to satisfy Netflix’s complex scalability requirements, deep
Amazon and Netflix infrastructure integration

